# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Art Bell Returns July 20, 2015 Online For Free

## Pregnar Kraps

*Art Bell’s New Show FAQ*

 Posted on June 20, 2015 in Radio Show | 40966 Views  | Leave a response


*Art is returning to broadcasting on the Internet on July 20th on the Dark Matter Digital Network.*

 The show is now called “_Midnight in the Desert_” and will broadcast LIVE from 9pm to Midnight Pacific, Midnight to 3am Eastern for FREE, Monday thru Friday.


 You can listen via a link on this website, or use an app on your  smartphone or tablet. Currently you can listen via the TuneIn app.  Install TuneIn from your App store and search for Dark Matter Digital  Network and you’ll be listening to the current schedule of shows.

 On-demand archives for Art’s show will be available under the subscription membership service.


*Q. Can I use an Internet radio?

*

 A: If you would like a dedicated device to play Internet radio, there are a couple choices out there. Here is the CC-WiFi or CC-Wifi 2 from C.Crane. Use promo code “DARKMATTER” to get a special gift and give us a credit.


http://artbell.com/art-bells-new-show-faq/

No $15/mo Sirius/XM subscription fee!

----------

Pepper Belly (06-26-2015),texmaster (06-25-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Is he STILL alive??

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-26-2015),texmaster (06-25-2015)

----------


## texmaster

Art Bell is awesome.   My favorite is when someone calls the show claiming he's the devil and he gets into his sound effects  :Big Grin:

----------

Pepper Belly (06-26-2015),Pregnar Kraps (06-26-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Is he STILL alive??


He is.

Not his wife.  She "died suddenly" and within a month, Artie was getting married to a teenage Filipina.

I once enjoyed his shows.  

But he's slipped a few cogs.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> He is.
> 
> Not his wife.  She "died suddenly" and within a month, Artie was getting married to a teenage Filipina.
> 
> I once enjoyed his shows.  
> 
> But he's slipped a few cogs.


You resemble those remarks.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Art Bell is awesome.   My favorite is when someone calls the show claiming he's the devil and he gets into his sound effects





> _If the LGBT community truly condemned child predators they would not celebrate Harvey Milk and Liberace as heroes_* -Texmaster*


Nor Hillary.

By the way, the last time I was in San Francisco I bought some aromatic oils from a shop which used to house Milk's photo store on Castro Street.

After doing some Googling I found the store (the Skin Zone) started doing internet business only and there is a new store there now.

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.7621...7i13312!8i6656

I don't know if you can access the Google Street view image from this URL, but this is what the inside of the place looks like now. I think they sell art.

Which brings us full circle back to Art Bell.

 :Smile:

----------


## Pepper Belly

I used to love listening to him on the rare chance that I was up in the middle of the night. His shows with the late Father Malachai Martin on Exorcism were amazing and creepy.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-26-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

For those who are unfamiliar with the Art Bell Show, here is one of his Sirius/XM shows from October 23, 2013.

----------


## JackSchlitz

I started listening to Art Bell around 1995 when I lived in Las Vegas....he lived just over the hump in Pahrump.  He also had a excellent message board at that time---though it had little to do with him....covered just about everything else.

He has had a few tragedies....his son was kidnapped by a homersexual school teacher and taken in chains to a little resort community *Tecopa Hot Springs Resort*

close to death valley and abused sexually.

His first beloved wife Ramona died while they were visiting Laughlin, Nv. and he married another philipino.

Another interesting place in the death valley area>>>

https://www.chinaranch.com/

In 2001 Paramount Studios used China Ranch for the desert scenes of their hit movie "The Sum of All Fears", starring Ben Affleck and Morgan Freeman.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-28-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Bumper Music Archives - Art Bell**artbell*.com/category/show/*bumper*-*music*/


If we can find _Art's bumper music_  on-line somewhere we will post it here. However most of these will be  copyrighted works and so the links may break at any time ...



*Art bell Bumper music - YouTube*https://www.youtube.com/play*list*?*list*=PL7D4E502818A7169B




_Art bell Bumper music_.  by bigvig316; 63 ... The Kiki Dee Band - I've Got the Music in Me. by  TonofRecords. 5:17 ... Fireball XL5 - Start & Theme Song. by  Mandar ...



*Coast to Coast AM Bumper Music - YouTube*https://www.youtube.com/play*list*?*list*=PLE3760D2DB437AF66




Jun 25, 2014 - This playlist is to include every piece of _bumper music_ played on ... The closing theme on those rare occasions that _Art Bell_ hosts the show. 3:11.



*Art Bell bumper music Spotify Playlist - Playlists.net*play*lists*.net/*art*-*bell*-*bumper*-*music*




Aug 8, 2013 - This is a _list_ of _music_ the king of late night raido _Art Bell_ plays in his show. Art is comming back to raido on Sirius Xm sept.16th welcome back Art ...



*Coast To Coast AM Bumper Music Spotify Playlist*play*lists*.net/coast-to-coast-am-*bumper*-*music*




Jun 26, 2012 - Update. 4/27/2013 - C2C _Bumper music_ from the _Art Bell_ days to today. I add to this playlist as new songs air on ctc am. And pleas don't forget ...



*Best Art Bell "Coast to Coast AM" Bumper Music that I can remember ...*www.ilxor.com/ILX/ThreadSelectedControllerServlet?boardid=41...




Feb 3, 2009 - 18 posts - ‎10 authors
Best _Art Bell_ "Coast to Coast AM" _Bumper Music_ that I can remember ... singles _list_ a few years ago solely on the basis of hearing it on _Art Bell's_ ...



*Art Bell / Coast to Coast AM Bumper Music on Spotify*https://open.spotify.com/user/.../play*list*/27ThzbT5PGqaTqtiTuPF...




Spotify


_Art Bell_ / Coast to Coast AM _Bumper Music_. Jeff Sandquist ... Song, Artist, Album ... Tito & Tarantula · From Dusk Till Dawn Music From The Motion Picture, 4:11.



*BellGab - THE Art Bell Fan Forum - Art Bell Bumper Music**bell*gab.com/index.php?topic=4040.0




Mar 1, 2013 - 12 posts - ‎9 authors
Here is a partial _list_. HAL posted this back in 2011. Quote from: HAL 9000 on August 21, 2011, 08:19:41 PM. _Art Bell Bumper Music_ Here is a ...



*Art Bell's Bumper Music - Imaginative Worlds*imaginativeworlds.com › ... › Dark Matter Radio - Art Bell




Aug 6, 2013 - 1 post - ‎1 author
We've all enjoyed _Art Bell's bumper music_ for many years. Looks like Keith Rowland has put together a bit of a summary of Art's bumpers from ...



*Name of song on Art Bell show - InThe00's*www.inthe00s.com/archive/inthe90s/1036280492.shtml





Nov 3, 2002 - 3 posts - ‎2 authors
On the _Art Bell_ show, sometimes they play a song during the ... which song you want you want, so here is a _list_ of all the _bumper Music_ he plays.








*Searches related to list of art bell bumper songs*art bell bumper *music playlist*
art bell bumper *music download*
art bell bumper *music coast to coast*

----------

Pepper Belly (06-30-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> *Art Bell’s New Show FAQ*
> 
>  Posted on June 20, 2015 in Radio Show | 40966 Views  | Leave a response
> 
> 
> *Art is returning to broadcasting on the Internet on July 20th on the Dark Matter Digital Network.*
> 
>  The show is now called “_Midnight in the Desert_” and will broadcast LIVE from 9pm to Midnight Pacific, Midnight to 3am Eastern for FREE, Monday thru Friday.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised, albeit in a pleasant way, that you'd like Art Bell. 

I wonder if he archives every show.......huh.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I'm surprised, albeit in a pleasant way, that you'd like Art Bell. 
> 
> I wonder if he archives every show.......huh.


I don't know about all of his shows but a ship load of them are on Youtube uploaded by fans, I'd guess.

LOVE Art Bell.

Glad to see you do, too!

 :Smile:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*IMPORTANT MESSAGE: Dear Subscribers*




*Published on Jul 7, 2015*
Please LIKE the Facebook page here: www.facebook.com/artbelluniverse







> * Rocky Melendez            5 days ago         
> 
>  
> *
>            Wow. What a load of shit! I really enjoyed this channel. Damn this really sucks. I have listened to them all and couldn't wait for the next upload. And your subscriber fan base was growing by the day.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*

Art Bells Interview on the John Bachelor show*

             Posted on July 17, 2015 in Media Coverage | 376 Views  | Leave a response

                                           Art Bells first interview since his non-compete expired.

 From the John Bachelor show on WABC Friday night at midnight.

http://artbell.com/art-bells-intervi...bachelor-show/

----------

